# Ball on a String Game



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 2, 2010)

Ball on a String Gam

Object of the game is to change the color of the ball by clicking on it.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 2, 2010)

I do not recommend trying this game with mouse pad!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 2, 2010)

Fun and addicting.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't recommend playing it with a cat on your lap either.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 2, 2010)

It's as annoying and frustrating as one of those paddles with the ball and rubber string games. Never did master those and fear that the result of this "game" will be the same. lol


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 2, 2010)

I've got a technique that allows me to change it every 5-10 seconds.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 2, 2010)

Joshua said:


> I like this one, but the highest I've gotten is 27 seconds. Escape!


 
I memorized far enough along that I can get 21-22 seconds every time. I usually fail pretty soon after that.


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 2, 2010)

We have a real one I picked up a game place that sells reproduction games from the colonial period. It's a lot easier than trying the online version with a mouse.


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 2, 2010)

Great for intro physics! Thanks for the pointer, Rich...


----------



## JML (Mar 2, 2010)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> It's as annoying and frustrating as one of those paddles with the ball and rubber string games.



Bad memories. My brother and I had those as kids. When the rubber string came off (usually a day or two later), the paddle was used for other purposes. Ouch!!!


----------

